

Ask: A good robotics platform for a programmer with minimal HW - sown

Of course, I would need to get better at circuits and things. :)&#60;p&#62;I've seen the iRobot Create, the Willow Garage create, and a couple of other similar platforms but I want to focus on the software right now. I remember seeing a hobby robot with a laptop but I can't seem to remember it this second.&#60;p&#62;I was inspired by the nnrccar posting that made the rounds earlier but I find that my hardware skills are not so great right now. Embedded stuff is fine (I do that during the day at a network hardware company, although our tool chain is super complex).&#60;p&#62;Do you have any recommendations?
======
spitfire
lego mindstorms. They're programable (python, ada, a bunch of languages)
little robots. and they're cheap enough for parents to buy their children.

~~~
sown
I've thought about that. Can I really make a good prototype of something out
of it, though? I have some coin to throw around (~$1,000) so I want something
that I can make a MVP. Of course, I'm new to this, so maybe I'm wrong about
that, too. :)

